# Afraid to cut nails .....



## jeraza (Sep 8, 2008)

I tried to cut my Mini Schnauzers nails a couple of months ago and
ended up giving up because I cut one too short which bled like crazy even with the styptic stuff.

Now her nails have grown out to nearly 3/4" and i'm afraid to cut them out of fear of cutting the quick and hurting her again... what do I do ? Does the quick grow longer and longer with the length of the nail thereby necessitating my having to take her to a vet to put her under anesthesia just to cut her nails ???

Lord I hope not because I just cannot afford a vet.

Boy I really goofed this time and would greatly appreciate some advice.....

HELP.....


Jerry


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

the quick does tend to grow and grow with the nail if they don't get worn down or cut on a regular basis. What you can do is cut just a little each week or so then the quick should stop growing so fast. Do this until the nail is cut back to a good length and then you should be able to cut them well if kept up.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

You can call a local groomer...in my area it's like $5 to have them dremel them for me...I think Petsmart charges like $8 or something close to that from what I can remember...I let those guys handle that for me ...besides, you could watch how they do it, & could teach you some tips & do's & dont's too.
But, yes, please do get that gals nails done...all girls like to have pretty nails!!...she may hate the process, but, she is likely to be quite happy to be able to walk on her foot pads again!


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

we have a wash your own dog grooming place in town that costs 15 bucks. someone will come over and cut riley's nails so long as we ask and give a tip. his nails are dark black so its hard to see how short is too short.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

you can try a dremmel or pedi paws (which is what i use) 

thankfully my bulldog likes her nails done and when she see's me coming with the clippers and pedi paws she rolls over on her back (thats how I cut hers) and is ready for me to go to town  I'm very thankful she is that easy to handle for grooming time!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My hubby does our dog's nails, he just takes off a little bit and does them often.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

In a dog who's nails are usually well maintained the quick doesn't generally grow much past the pad of the toe










If you use that as a guide and trim little bits insted of trying to get it all in one cut you can pretty much guarantee you aren't going to hit the quick. You will also see a change in the nail pattern the closer you get to the quick going from a solid obvious nail to something that looks kinda swirled and layered (imagine a tree ring).









Here's a great link to help you feel more confident in cutting your dog's nails

http://www.stjamesanimalhospital.com/site/view/62690_Trimtoenails1.pml

If you still feel uncomfortable you could try a clipper with a nail guard









Honestly tho I have found those more trouble than actual help.


----------

